# Car seats Hawaii



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, planning to take a trip to hawaii.. I know that kids doesn't have to be in car seats in taxis over there... but what about Lyft??? Do you need car seats???


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

I guess not in Hawaii  I'm going to be using lyft all month long  Hope to meet all fellow drivers 

https://www.lawserver.com/law/state/hawaii/hi-statutes/hawaii_statutes_291-11-5

Operators of the following motor vehicles shall be exempt from the requirements of this section: emergency, commercial, and mass transit vehicles. Further exemptions from this section may be established by the department of transportation pursuant to rules adopted under chapter 91.

(c) This section shall not apply if the number of persons in a vehicle exceeds the greater of the following:

(1) The number of seat belt assemblies available in the vehicle; or

(2) The number of seat belt assemblies originally installed in the vehicle;


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah who cares if your kids are safe, as long as it's legal!


----------

